# Rules



## CN2622 (Mar 22, 2021)

What are the rules for sending a message to a poster in a thread you started?


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

There is normally a waiting period to send messages if you're new from what I understand, other than that I've seen nothing hard and fast as far as sending messages to other users. I could be wrong but I'd imagine the normal rules of etiquette apply.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

The only other thing -- a poster may NOT allow private messages -- I think that is a setting.


----------

